# Lube Axles



## Wilton (Jun 18, 2011)

How many miles can you travel until you have to lube the axles? I have about 5000 miles on the trailer (2010 Outback 210.


----------



## Bob in Virginia (Jul 15, 2010)

I believe the manual says annually or every 12,000 miles. I don't pull that many miles so pump some grease in at the beginning of the season.


----------



## Jewellfamily (Sep 25, 2010)

I do mine at the beginning of each season when I dewinterize. That way I know it gets performed regularly.


----------



## alebar17 (Mar 10, 2006)

we have a 2006 23rs and have never lubed the axles ourselves. What is the "down and dirty" on lubing the axles yourself. What kind of grease, how much and where do you put it? 
not mechanically inclined, but have a trip coming up :0


----------



## duggy (Mar 17, 2010)

alebar17 said:


> we have a 2006 23rs and have never lubed the axles ourselves. What is the "down and dirty" on lubing the axles yourself. What kind of grease, how much and where do you put it?
> not mechanically inclined, but have a trip coming up :0


I hope someone has lubed the axles since 2006.

If you're not mechanically inclined, and don't know how it's done, I'd recommend taking it to someone who does know what to do. It's not a difficult job, but if done wrong, could result in bad things happening. Your brakes should also be inspected, and possibly adjusted, at the same time.

A friend of mine tried to lube his axles himself. As it turned out, he didn't know what he was doing. He towed it from central Ontario to the Adirondacks in New York (about 300 miles), to meet up with us. When we were leaving that campground, I noticed his one wheel was tipped on a bit of an angle. It turned out he hadn't properly tightened the wheel bearings on two of the wheels. They were loose by almost 1/4". I don't know how the trailer made it there without losing a wheel or worse. I tightened them correctly, and wondered about the condition of the axles and bearings, but after two more years and a couple thousand miles, it seems that no damage was done. He decided he'll take it to a dealer next time.


----------



## alebar17 (Mar 10, 2006)

duggy said:


> we have a 2006 23rs and have never lubed the axles ourselves. What is the "down and dirty" on lubing the axles yourself. What kind of grease, how much and where do you put it?
> not mechanically inclined, but have a trip coming up :0


I hope someone has lubed the axles since 2006.

If you're not mechanically inclined, and don't know how it's done, I'd recommend taking it to someone who does know what to do. It's not a difficult job, but if done wrong, could result in bad things happening. Your brakes should also be inspected, and possibly adjusted, at the same time.

A friend of mine tried to lube his axles himself. As it turned out, he didn't know what he was doing. He towed it from central Ontario to the Adirondacks in New York (about 300 miles), to meet up with us. When we were leaving that campground, I noticed his one wheel was tipped on a bit of an angle. It turned out he hadn't properly tightened the wheel bearings on two of the wheels. They were loose by almost 1/4". I don't know how the trailer made it there without losing a wheel or worse. I tightened them correctly, and wondered about the condition of the axles and bearings, but after two more years and a couple thousand miles, it seems that no damage was done. He decided he'll take it to a dealer next time.
[/quote]

the dealer has lubed them before...costing many dollars, hours and hassles, 
OK you scared me, I will find someone to do it
how do you decide between removing the bearings and repacking or just using the ez lube fitting?


----------



## duggy (Mar 17, 2010)

alebar17 said:


> we have a 2006 23rs and have never lubed the axles ourselves. What is the "down and dirty" on lubing the axles yourself. What kind of grease, how much and where do you put it?
> not mechanically inclined, but have a trip coming up :0


I hope someone has lubed the axles since 2006.

If you're not mechanically inclined, and don't know how it's done, I'd recommend taking it to someone who does know what to do. It's not a difficult job, but if done wrong, could result in bad things happening. Your brakes should also be inspected, and possibly adjusted, at the same time.

A friend of mine tried to lube his axles himself. As it turned out, he didn't know what he was doing. He towed it from central Ontario to the Adirondacks in New York (about 300 miles), to meet up with us. When we were leaving that campground, I noticed his one wheel was tipped on a bit of an angle. It turned out he hadn't properly tightened the wheel bearings on two of the wheels. They were loose by almost 1/4". I don't know how the trailer made it there without losing a wheel or worse. I tightened them correctly, and wondered about the condition of the axles and bearings, but after two more years and a couple thousand miles, it seems that no damage was done. He decided he'll take it to a dealer next time.
[/quote]

the dealer has lubed them before...costing many dollars, hours and hassles, 
OK you scared me, I will find someone to do it
how do you decide between removing the bearings and repacking or just using the ez lube fitting?
[/quote]

A few have suggested giving them a shot of grease through the ex lube fitting one year, and having them repacked the second year. I'm at the one year mark and need to do one or the other. Last summer my one brake was grabbing sometimes. It quit doing it towards fall. I'm going on a 150 mile trip this weekend. If the brake acts up, I'll pull the drums, check the brakes, and repack the bearings. If it's still braking properly, I'll just give the fittings a squirt.


----------

